# Two Ruger Gold Labels for Sale



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good Morning everyone,

Say, I was browsing though Shotgun World . com, and there is a post 
for Two Ruger Gold Labels for Sale, under the Ruger Forum.
The Post is from WI.

Just thought I would past it along, if anyone was interested.


----------

